# icd9 scapula pain



## mamacase1

Coders I have a question.  What ICD9 code do you all use for scapula pain?  I have been told several different I need a second and third opion from all of you.  thanks you sooo much.


----------



## boozaarn

*how about*

71941?


----------



## srinivas r sajja

It's 719.41


----------



## vj_tiwari

Yaa... 

I also consider 719.41 but as per def.* of scapula 733.90 is the good one (If in PE, it's clear that the pain is not in joint/near the joints).

*Scapula is the bone that connects the humerus (arm bone) with the clavicle (collar bone).

VJ.


----------



## PURNIMA

As Tiwari mentioned in his reply, Scapula is a bone and scapular pain leads to the ICD - *733.90* (pain ->Bone -> 733.90)

However we need to check in the physical examination, if the MD is more specific in his documentation if it is bone pain or if it is just the region of pain, then we need to code it accordingly.

Please go with the MD's documentation in PE.

Thank You,

Purnima S, CPC


----------



## mamacase1

Thank you all for you help.


----------



## anissia

If you look up scapulagia (pain of scapula) you get 733.90


----------



## Leefeng1989

*Scapula pain*

What is the code of scapula pain?
Can you suggest...


----------



## abhishekrane32@yahoo.com

pain in scapula is nothing but scapulalgia hence if we go by alphabetic index and look under scapulalgia it shows 733.90

Abhishek Rane CPC


----------

